# Receiving horrible messages and posts..



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

Whenever I post on a thread when I try to help, I receive horrible responses. I've also have been getting messages as well, which offend me and almost made me cry. I'm not good when it comes to messages like this as I don't seem to know how to react. Is there a way for my account to be banned? I won't be touching this forum again, so I wish for it to be permanent..


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Reptitat said:


> Whenever I post on a thread when I try to help, I receive horrible responses. I've also have been getting messages as well, which offend me. Is there a way for my account to be banned? I won't be touching this forum again, so I wish for it to be permanent..


That sucks to hear ): 
:shock:

Couldn't you speak to admin or something and complain??


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Reptitat said:


> Whenever I post on a thread when I try to help, I receive horrible responses. I've also have been getting messages as well, which offend me and almost made me cry. I'm not good when it comes to messages like this as I don't seem to know how to react. Is there a way for my account to be banned? I won't be touching this forum again, so I wish for it to be permanent..


And you want to b a rep vet .... Strewth .....


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

varanus87 said:


> And you want to b a rep vet .... Strewth .....


And THIS is what I mean. 

I believe anything is possible, so it has nothing to do with you. Keep your nose out of other's business.


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

varanus87 said:


> And you want to b a rep vet .... Strewth .....


 And what do you want to be when you leave school?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

You can put certain members on ignore, or you can just log off and not come back. Unfortunately some things you may do upset or annoy people who try to help and some don't let go of an issue. You can either ignore it, walk away, change what it is you're doing that's annoying people or report people you think have taken the issue too far. There may be good cause for people not being happy about what you're doing (personally I can see their issue) but there is a right and wrong way of going about it, and being aggressive or over the top with it isn't the right way for them to address their concerns. You might be best off contacting a mod or admin about it.


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not at school.. And you?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Reptitat said:


> And THIS is what I mean.
> 
> I believe anything is possible, so it has nothing to do with you. Keep your nose out of other's business.


Now Why put certain info on a social forum if you don't want others to see it ? 

I'm not going to be mean or nasty but from the posts I have seen that you have posted ... You have a lot to learn ... Now that's not nasty just my opinion on a social forum ... Dun dun dun ...


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

HC Exotics said:


> And what do you want to be when you leave school?


:lol2: your dentist


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

Reptitat said:


> I'm not at school.. And you?


 If you read that again you will see it was not aimed at you.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow this thread is like my old stables!!
:devil::devil::devil:

Peace out: victory:eace::grouphug:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

To be honest I have had nothing but great response from members on here willing to help out with things but its a public forum your always going to get people saying something you don't like you either deal with it or you don't come on, I don't mean that in a bad way so please don't take it like that


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

she has been running around the forum asking what pet she can sling in x viv. three threads on the frog section where she was given advice which was ignore and she still created another post along the same lines of keeping a singular dart frog on its own in an 8inch cube. she has tonight given somebody advice suggesting this is a good idea despite several experienced frog keepers telling her otherwise

people are simply trying to stop her giving out advice to people which WILL cause animals to suffer

i will say that on several occasions i tired to help, i even sent her a pm to try and say things a bit better, however it's all being ignored. i am not a massive expert, i do however know that on the amphib section are a bunch of guys who will try their hardest to help somebody out, and if you look at the threads (and their have been the harsh moments) you'll find your answers


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow I've missed a lot of threads! It's one thing to ignore what people are telling you, but it's another entirely to go around offering incorrect advice just because it's something you want to do... 

Just because an animal is small doesn't mean it can be kept in a small tank, more often than not smaller animals are a lot more active and require more not less space. Please stop giving out advice which will cause animals to suffer.

On a side note however, I don't like bullies...so Reptitat, if you're receiving genuinely aggressive or rude PMs or other messages then go about it the right way and report it, rather than posting more threads about it. I say genuine though, not just messages that are not telling you what you want to hear.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought maybe it wasn't really founded but then I read what you put up no wonder it happened I don't mean to say that makes it right but be realistic!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i was worried about raising certain points because i didnt want it to get out of hand drayvan, but i've had to quote certain things to bring to people's attention to what is going on. and obviously a few people argue with her, i know how she will feel, one against x amount of people. 

like i said, we tried to help and then when i saw some of her other posts, the penny dropped


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Reptitat said:


> Whenever I post on a thread when I try to help, I receive horrible responses. I've also have been getting messages as well, which offend me and almost made me cry. I'm not good when it comes to messages like this as I don't seem to know how to react. Is there a way for my account to be banned? I won't be touching this forum again, so I wish for it to be permanent..




Look what you've done guys, we've lost another one!

OP, sometimes you have to suck it up, admit you've made a mistake and say 'my bad'. I'm assuming you came here for experienced owners advice, that's exactly what you got - whether you liked the answer or not!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote "Everyone on the forum are bloody assholes, ignorant know it all's, that god knows if they know anything. This forum is a disgrace." Unquote.

Nuff said...:whistling2:


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

To be honest making this thread was a very bad idea. If you are receiving abuse on the forum there are plenty of mods and admins around to sort that kind of thing out. Making a thread about it is just asking for trouble.

Don't take this the wrong way, but if a few messages are making you feel like this maybe the internet is not for you.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Your giving out bad adivce, and ignoring those trying to point you in the right direction. What do you expect? 

I only read a couple of your posts, being nosey and wanting to see what all the fuss was about. It's clear your claiming to know about things you actually don't. I've just responded over on another thread where you made a just-plain-silly comment about keeping A. Achatina. 

It's one thing to not quite grasp advice others are offering you, its quite another to spout advice thats outright wrong to others looking for help that may not know any better.
If your really training to be a vet, maybe you should pay attention to those offering to teach you, rather than rage quitting?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

this is the post that stuck in my mind



> I have a large vivarium which I used for my tortoises until I knew it was unsuitable for them, so now i'm turning into a Dart frog enclosure. It's wooden, which little ventilation *so I know it's suitable* and i'm guessing it stays humid.


the attitude....followed by 


Cornish-J said:


> you realise frogs need to get wet, right?


and again, attitude


Reptitat said:


> Can't wood hold in humid? I'm pretty sure it does..


have we been harsh, probably being a bit ott to be fair. but i think half of it comes from her perceived "iknow it all" attitude. i know fook all really and dont pretend to do so, but i've learnt quite a bit from some top blokes in amphib


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have issues making a thread about it certainly won't help , reporting abusive pms and comments will though. . This is a large forum with an eclectic mix of members and rather like real life your never going to see eye to eye with everyone . Report your issues and they can be looked in to 

Thread closed


----------

